# WyldKnyght's Cohiba Cabana



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Well the good weather is here finally, and it's time to get started on the transformation of my shed to WyldnKnyght's Cohiba Cabana...

Stage 1 started this weekend...

I got myself a tin shed so I can move all the junk out of my future smoking room.

Day 1

Dug some holes and placed 8 deck blocks in the ground to start my foundation









Laid out two 12' 4X4 beam across the deck blocks and 2X6 frame for the platform









3/4" Plywood for the floor









Started putting together the 8X10 Tin shed









End of the day, base all screwed together









To be continued tomorrow!!!!


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

That's looking awesome Craig. Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## JuiceMan (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice project. Good times await in there!


----------



## PriligySir (Apr 21, 2012)

*I appreciated*

you are best!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice start Craig. Color me subscribed.


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

subscribed


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

Looks awesome! hopefully assembling the shed won't take too long! You'll be up and running in no time.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Good work Craig.
I've got a shed to build myself but it's not for smoking unfortunately, more for getting crap out of the garage.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

nice bro! looking forward to seeing the progress!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Looking good Craig!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Looking good Craig!


Hopefully the Smoking Shack is finished by the time you roll through here.

This summer the plan is to clean it out, move some electrical and add a ventilation unit, and insulate. And that's as long as the Agent for W.I.F.E allows me a budget LOL


----------



## Kindanutz (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice bro... Awsome project... Can't wait to see the finished smoking spot....


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks good. I have no such skills!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

You got great Carpentry skills Graig nice job!


----------



## adambrs (Apr 9, 2012)

O man, im so jealous right now. That is one of my future goals, to have a smoke spot.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Didn't get as far as I wanted today, the wife decided we need to go for a ride in the new truck and go do some shopping....

And the way back we decided it was best to paint the foundation and repaint the shed... so the build is on hold, going pick up some paint tomorrow

Installed the four corners...









Got the frame together









Finished the back wall


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Lookin' good, Craig! _When can I move in?_


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Sweet looking shed there. Now, you wont have to smoke in your kill room anymore. Haha.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Swany said:


> Sweet looking shed there. Now, you wont have to smoke in your kill room anymore. Haha.


Actually the shed is for storage, my old shed (kill room or the big brown building behind the new shed) will still be there as that about as far as I can go this year insulate and vapour barrier LOL


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Craig I will not say good job, nice, congrats, etc. etc. until I see a picture of a finished shed. In the meantime I will just assume this is a yet another chance for you to run your mouth (fingers) and get your post whore on. :boink:
























Just kidding bro it's looking good so far.


----------



## Nubbin (Jul 13, 2011)

Looking good mate... opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I should have known better...

Figured I could finish the shed this evening, low and behold we get a windstorm...

Looks like I have some MacGyvering to do later this week...


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ouch Craig. Sorry to see this.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

mcgreggor57 said:


> Ouch Craig. Sorry to see this.


It looks worse than it is, I took out a couple screws so it would lay flat, we have 48km/hr winds right now, so can't work on it.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

That blows. I don't even feel like making fun of you right now. Hopefully not to much damage was done.


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

Johnpaul said:


> *That blows. *I don't even feel like making fun of you right now. Hopefully not to much damage was done.


Pun intended?


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

WyldKnyght said:


> It looks worse than it is, I took out a couple screws so it would lay flat, we have 48km/hr winds right now, so can't work on it.


That's worse than what I had to put up with years ago. About 15 years ago bought a metal shed from Sears and ended up putting it up in a blizzard because I was worried about it blowing over.
I was so damn cold.......

If your doing the Macgyver thing don't forget about duct tape! Lol


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Good to see your coming along on this project. When are you starting on my Guest house?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> Good to see your coming along on this project. When are you starting on my Guest house?


Don't you see the compost bin in the background????? It's yours!!!!!


----------



## Saint Jimbob (Aug 21, 2008)

Sweet! Way to go!!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Don't you see the compost bin in the background????? It's yours!!!!!


I don't think you need to ferment me any more then I already am......


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

WyldKnyght said:


> I should have known better...
> 
> Figured I could finish the shed this evening, low and behold we get a windstorm...
> 
> Looks like I have some MacGyvering to do later this week...


Looks like you could have used more Pectin.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing this Craig! I am sick of the wind as well in Toronto. Makes smoking annoying.. let alone building a shed!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Another weekend gone and my shed is still on the ground...

It was too cold to paint the foundation deck again, so I smoked a Tat Black with Sandeep and a Oliva Serie G on Vherf, had a blast guys!!!!


----------



## Bunner (Apr 5, 2011)

dont worry guys warm weathers on the way....... right.....?


----------



## SystemError (Apr 9, 2012)

Sweet Craig! Can't wait to see her all done.


----------



## Drkknght145 (Apr 22, 2012)

What a great idea. Id put a fridge and tv in there, get cable and no one would ever see me again.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Drkknght145 said:


> What a great idea. Id put a fridge and tv in there, get cable and no one would ever see me again.


The only thing you missed was the electric fireplace LOL


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

It's was beautiful out, so the kids and I painted the deck and the back of the wood shed...


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Looking good Craig!

Your progress is inspiring me to get off my lazy %#} and finish off my foundation...lol


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Well the good weather is back... Let's try this again LOL

Today got the shed back up and finished the walls and the roof frame, tomorrow I finish the roof.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Subscribed. op2:


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

The north facing wall looks a bit crooked. I think you need to take it apart and start over again.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Johnpaul said:


> The north facing wall looks a bit crooked. I think you need to take it apart and start over again.


LOL, it's not anchored yet


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


> LOL, it's not anchored yet


Great Job could use a good man like you on the jobsite!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Great Job could use a good man like you on the jobsite!


Thanks, I take pride in what I do, the only way to be...

I'll remember that if I'm ever looking for work!!!


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

What a great thread and project. Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## mxracercam (Mar 26, 2012)

Very cool. Looking good so far brother!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

And to think all this excitement over the shed that's going to store my junk, wait until I start on the real one LOL LOL


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Check out my poll guys...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...6-wyldknyghts-cohiba-cabana-opinion-poll.html


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Were you going for a Piet Mondrian thing with the grass?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Johnpaul said:


> Were you going for a Piet Mondrian thing with the grass?


Something like that...


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Today's progress so far...

Only have to anchor it and put the doors on...

I feel sorry for anyone shorter than 5' 9", trying to put one of these together, reaching on the roof to put the screws in was awkward...


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: I appreciated*

Today ends on a positive note, shed is complete, even got a makeshift shelving unit in as well..

Now I get to clean up and move the contents of the other shed...


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

The clean-up has started today, this morning I put a small dent in it...

*In the beginning....










and a couple hours later...*


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

WyldKnyght said:


> The clean-up has started today, this morning I put a small dent in it...
> 
> *In the beginning....
> 
> ...


Oohh, Is this one of those "Find the differences" puzzles? Those are fun

Maybe it's a hidden objects game...
I see a moose sled, a bustle basket,...


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

<snort!> how'd you get pictures of inside my garage!?.....lol


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Well I got more work done on my shed this long weekend...

Added some bug screen and chicken wire to keep out the bugs and critters... Still need to add some finish touches such as trim to make it look purdy...



















Cleaned out some more junk, can't wait until my wife and her mom have their yard sale....










And started on a closet to put my camping and fishing stuff, still need to frame the door and finish insulating and vapor barrier inside before I make the shelves.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Well I did get some work done on my shed here and there to keep myself busy...

Cleared out a corner and build a closet for my camping and fishing gear...

Still need to install the door, but will wait til later...


----------



## Kruz (May 4, 2012)

I love build threads! Can't wait to see how it all looks in the end.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Well got some work done on one wall today with the help of my 10 year old son...


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

wait a minute, even a 10 year old knows that you are supposed to use batting to insulate a wall instead of blown cellulose??

Dammit I knew I should have hired a different contractor!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

slowest shed build ever....... dear canuckian, less picture taking. more building! chop chop.... because when the shed is done is drunken vherf initiation time.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Looking good Craig!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

kapathy said:


> slowest shed build ever....... dear canuckian, less picture taking. more building! chop chop.... because when the shed is done is drunken vherf initiation time.


Hey, you tell the Agent for W.I.F.E that I need more time to work in there.... LOL


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Smart! let the ten year old get all itchy doing the insulation.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> Smart! let the ten year old get all itchy doing the insulation.


LOL, made him wear gloves and sweater... his comment dad why aren't you wearing gloves...


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

kapathy said:


> slowest shed build ever....... dear canuckian, less picture taking. more building! chop chop.... because when the shed is done is drunken vherf initiation time.


Kevin,

You'll happy to know my son and I will be working on the shed this weekend, so far the plan is to finish the wiring and install the new door, as long as our hardware store has everything in stock.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: I appreciated*

That kids a great helper your a lucky man!
Please post more pictures along the way!


----------



## Kruz (May 4, 2012)

Hurry up Craig ... we both know winter is coming! :fear:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Here's this weekends modifications...

Moved an electrical box and added another for future addition of LCD, my son added the covers.



















Next I had to cut down a door, to fit in the door way




























Next came the removal of the plywood door and framing for the new one.























































And finally a coat of paint


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice update! Coming along nicely.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I had Monday off so work so more on my shed...

Insulated the back wall..



















Finished up some of the electrical, ordered my new light.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Another weekend, more installs...


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Installed!!!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

WyldKnyght said:


> Installed!!!


What is it exactly? A light with some type of exhaust?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

piperdown said:


> What is it exactly? A light with some type of exhaust?


Yup, Fan and Light in one


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

WyldKnyght said:


> Yup, Fan and Light in one


share please!
make, model and where did you get it?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

piperdown said:


> share please!
> make, model and where did you get it?


http://www.amazon.com/Hunter-90058-Bathroom-Imperial-Bronze/dp/B000XS3E3O


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

WyldKnyght said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Hunter-90058-Bathroom-Imperial-Bronze/dp/B000XS3E3O


:dude:
You ROCK!
Thanks!


----------



## French1 (May 27, 2012)

Looks good Craig - can't wait to see the end product!

With a little bit of luck I'll show your build pics to my wife and she'll let me build something similar in our backyard! We're moving to the Sudbury area in October (which means I lose my garage / smoking room)... Not sure what we'll do this winter!

Cheers,

André


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

French1 said:


> Looks good Craig - can't wait to see the end product!
> 
> With a little bit of luck I'll show your build pics to my wife and she'll let me build something similar in our backyard! We're moving to the Sudbury area in October (which means I lose my garage / smoking room)... Not sure what we'll do this winter!
> 
> ...


we'll have to herf, I visit Sudbury often.


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

looks good Craig... when your finished, you can come work your magic on my shed. Ill pay you in Bubbleyum, and ron mexicos! DEAL?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

chris1360 said:


> looks good Craig... when your finished, you can come work your magic on my shed. Ill pay you in Bubbleyum, and ron mexicos! DEAL?


I'll add you to my calendar LOL


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

Not sure how I missed this but I'm liking what you have done so far. If I actually owned this house I would install a nice fan sucker thing as well. For now I just open the window and leave it open all night to get the smoke and smell out. It works but not so good. I can't wait for the day I stop moving every couple of years and just settle down in one place forever.


----------



## French1 (May 27, 2012)

WyldKnyght said:


> we'll have to herf, I visit Sudbury often.


Excellent! Let me know next time you're down - we'll be there as of the last week of October.

Cheers,

André


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

*Yesterday's Progress....

Installed the Air Conditioner vent and drainage tube...




























Insulated the rest of the walls...










Installed the Rafter vents...

















*


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Finished insulating today, and strapping the ceiling...

All set for winter.....


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

you got all the hard stuff done!

Get her finished up before snow fall!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

huskers said:


> you got all the hard stuff done!
> 
> Get her finished up before snow fall!


Yeah I wish I could, I got what I wanted to this year, budget comes and goes at the whim of the Agent of W.I.F.E. LOL

She's insulated and warm, that works for me right now.

Next summer I'll start making it look pretty


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

WyldKnyght said:


> Yeah I wish I could, I got what I wanted to this year, budget comes and goes at the whim of the Agent of W.I.F.E. LOL
> 
> She's insulated and warm, that works for me right now.
> 
> Next summer I'll start making it look pretty


Womanly inferred financial eradication.

^ Glad you liked it . But you only did because you know it's true!


----------



## smoking ash (Aug 22, 2010)

Looking good Craig! Warm and cozy is very important especially up north!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

smoking ash said:


> Looking good Craig! Warm and cozy is very important especially up north!


It's holding up good so far, just looking for a cheap energy efficient electric heater I can keep running just to keep the frost out.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice job a little Sheetrock and your done!
These heaters Rock and cheap to run!

Duraflame 1000 Watt Infrared Power Heater Laminated Steel Finish - 7HM1000


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Looking super nice man! Looks like the beginnings of a righteous man cave!


----------



## French1 (May 27, 2012)

Hey Craig,

Not sure if you're set on electric heat or not, but a buddy of mine has this for his woodshop. He usually turns it on for an hour or so in the morning and it'll warm the shop from -10C to about 10C or 15C in a little over an hour.

4,000 to 18,000 BTU Big Buddy Heater | Princess Auto

If you're interested make sure to get the adapter for a 20lb tank... Makes things much easier.

Cheers,

André


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nice job a little Sheetrock and your done!
> These heaters Rock and cheap to run!
> 
> Duraflame 1000 Watt Infrared Power Heater Laminated Steel Finish - 7HM1000





French1 said:


> Hey Craig,
> 
> Not sure if you're set on electric heat or not, but a buddy of mine has this for his woodshop. He usually turns it on for an hour or so in the morning and it'll warm the shop from -10C to about 10C or 15C in a little over an hour.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys these are great ideas, I actually have a Heater Buddy on it's way to me, but I'm looking for something I can leave on at a low setting just to keep things from freezing in the winter, Home Depot have some nice baseboard heaters, but I think I'll have to run another electric line out to the shed otherwise I'll probably blow the circuit.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Craig.

I heat my entire workshop (12'x22') throughout our Manitoba winters with one of these. Just need a 110V 15A circuit.
Bob Vila Says : EdenPure Heater : Portable-Furnaces.com










You can pick up a knockoff from PrincessAuto.ca for $150
Walnut Cabinet Infrared Heater | Princess Auto


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

HWiebe said:


> Craig.
> 
> I heat my entire workshop (12'x22') throughout our Manitoba winters with one of these. Just need a 110V 15A circuit.
> 
> You can pick up a knockoff from PrincessAuto.ca for $150


Thanks Hekthor


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Is it too late to put in a fireplace? That would up the mancave factor beyond belief. 

That's just the pyromaniac in me talking and fantasizing.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Engineer99 said:


> Is it too late to put in a fireplace? That would up the mancave factor beyond belief.
> 
> That's just the pyromaniac in me talking and fantasizing.


I have thought about an electric one, too small for a real one, also I hate chopping wood LOL


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


> I have thought about an electric one, too small for a real one, also I hate chopping wood LOL


Not to mention the insurance and the minimum safe distance from flammable floor and wall makes it take up a ton of space.

Maybe a pellet heater? Although the electric option is probably the easiest.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> I have thought about an electric one, too small for a real one, also I hate chopping wood LOL





HWiebe said:


> Not to mention the insurance and the minimum safe distance from flammable floor and wall makes it take up a ton of space.
> 
> Maybe a pellet heater? Although the electric option is probably the easiest.


Way to harsh my mellow with a bunch of legal mumbo jumbo and common sense...


----------



## Kari from Chicago (Aug 10, 2012)

I give you props for building that shed. I just helped finish one exactly like it for a friend of mine...but instead of a shed for storage, it's going to be a shelter for outdoor cats. That thing was the devil to put together...and we had the wind working against us too....soooooo not fun!!! Nice job!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

dude, Craig, that looks great...


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

That thing is going to be a nice little get away Bro!!!


----------

